# BIS 2 :) -->Roland Fisher



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Chilloutarea's Drop BIS 2 in an exhibition in Sweden yesterday 



















:love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

simply beautiful.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You have tricolor standardized in Sweden? I didn't know that.

Very cute mouse!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

what a beautiful little mousie, im turning green :mrgreen: :lol


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I have long lost relatives of that mouse over here.  Congrats! Beautiful mouse!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, she is lovely!

A recessive red satin longhair, also from Roland, Chilloutarea's Electra had the Best Longhair Satin title;


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

That mouse is longhair?


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

WNTMousery said:


> That mouse is longhair?


 :lol: yes, in sweden! We don't have angora


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I sometimes forget that there are two different genes that cause long hair. It's confusing because "longhair" is written into the standards but they may be angora in a lot of places.

This mouse looks like a female. Female angora/longhair mice never have quite as nice a coat because they "blow their coats" a little bit every 4-5 days when they're in heat.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Lottiz, you simply made my day! Thank you! I hope you and Ida are well.
Best regards, Roland

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WNTMousery said:


> I have long lost relatives of that mouse over here.  Congrats! Beautiful mouse!


Hi Jenny,
it's time for a family meeting. Come on, book a flight over the pond now  I have bred & breakfast for you for sure.
Best regards, Roland


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Roland said:


> Lottiz, you simply made my day! Thank you! I hope you and Ida are well.
> Best regards, Roland


Oh, We are just fine  . 
I had my first splash litters 3 weeks ago. Wonderful babies!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> I had my first splash litters 3 weeks ago. Wonderful babies!


Post some pics when they show type and colour. I feel like a grandpa


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Roland said:


> Lottiz said:
> 
> 
> > I had my first splash litters 3 weeks ago. Wonderful babies!
> ...


Yes I will.
And please... can you change BIS winner to BIS2 on your home page


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Rolands Tricolours are some of the most attractive mice ever bred. End of story.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Rolands Tricolours are some of the most attractive mice ever bred. End of story.


Agreeeeee :love1 :gwavebw :love1


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> Seawatch Stud said:
> 
> 
> > Rolands Tricolours are some of the most attractive mice ever bred. End of story.
> ...


Hi, thank you! 
Lottiz, homepage is changed, sorry, I did not notice the small but important difference.

Best regards, Roland


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

simply stunning.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Lottiz said:


> Roland said:
> 
> 
> > Lottiz said:
> ...


Here they are:
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5271&p=46549#p46549


----------

